# Rules for Bible Translators



## Eoghan (Mar 14, 2008)

I read a book on dispensationalism some years ago and it pointed out that the Schofield translation broke the golden rule to put interpretive headings into the body of the text. Can anyone tell me where these rules are. I bought a lovely new Bible to find it full of footnotes and helps. Is it possible to still get plain old vanilla translations?

Will see if I can find that book on dispensationalism but feel free to save me the bother


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 14, 2008)

Eoghan said:


> I read a book on dispensationalism some years ago and it pointed out that the Schofield translation broke the golden rule to put interpretive headings into the body of the text. Can anyone tell me where these rules are. I bought a lovely new Bible to find it full of footnotes and helps. Is it possible to still get plain old vanilla translations?
> 
> Will see if I can find that book on dispensationalism but feel free to save me the bother



Click here. Is that what you are after? Don't be fooled! Dispensationalism is a minefield. There is no one view!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, after the Scofield Bible put man's notes besides God's Word, now we have many many study Bibles.

I don't think it is sin to do so perhaps, but maybe it is unwise. A new believer reads the bible and then reads Scofield (or MacArthur) in the notes on the very same page as he Scripture and their minds cannot distinguish which one is God's Word and which one is Scofield's or MacArthurs notes.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't say how disappointed I was to find out... that one of the first culprits in the "study Bible" profusion was: The Geneva Bible. Original version.

I think the KJV did well to get rid of the notes. Kept us note-free for about 300 years, until Cyrus Ingersoll, and his twaddle.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow....they are a "twaddle"? That sounds bad.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 15, 2008)

A heap of twaddle - 1599 Geneva translation of Contra for the 1599 Geneva only crowd!


----------



## Grymir (Mar 15, 2008)

Meanwhile, back on topic. The Dispensational crowd seems to have there own rules, that changes according to who is criticizing us (no, no, put the scofield down Tim!), them at the moment.

I am amazed when I'm talking to the unregenerate, and I make a great explanation of what the script is saying, and they say, "That's your interpretation" and I say, well, lets see what the 'Bible' says, I turn and read them the study notes, and they say, "oh, so that's what it means!!!" And it's just what I said to them!


----------

